# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Testosterone Cypionate Cycle

## mcv50

Hello Everybody,

This is my first post here, even though I have been browsing around here for the last 6 months or so...
So here are some details about myself. I am a 37 year old male. Been working out 3-4 nights a week doing cardio and lifting weights for the last few years.

I got married 2 years ago, and my wife just gave birth to a healthy baby boy (3 months old)/. I live a very happy and healthy life in South Florida.

So here is my deal, at about 35 years old I started noticing changes, which I am sure have been progressing for quite a while. These changes included excessive tiredness, lack of energy, lack of desire, lack of libido, lack of focus at work, and the list goes on... So one day I Googled why I feel like this and the one result that came back was low testosterone . The claims were that if I increase my testosterone levels then I will feel like 18 all over again. I did some research and read up quite a bit on this. I looked into my medical to see if it was covered, luckily it was. So I made an appointment with my primary doctor and pleaded my case. He said lets do the blood work and see where you are at. Well, my results came back about 350. This is based on a scale of 300 - 1200 that I guess is set by the FDA?? Well, from the research I had done, I found that my results should be around 800-900. So the doctor wrote a script for Testosterone Cypionate 2000mg/10mL and said to start injecting at .5 cc or 100mg per week.

Off to CVS I went. By the way the date is 10/01/11. I picked up a bottle manufactured by Watson and it cost me $10... cool! I also picked up 2 sets of needles, 18 gauge 1.5" x 20 and 25 gauge 1" x20. The 18 gauge is to load the Testosterone and the 25 gauge is to inject. Keep in mind the first few injections were done at the doctors office because I was too much of a pansy to inject myself. :-)

So now I have injected myself once a week for the last few months. I look forward to my weekly injection, kinda like Popeye eating his can of spinach...

Changes since starting weekly injections - 3 month blood work level is 925, compared to 350.\
My job performance has increased drastically. I am horny all the time... LOL. My wife wanted rough, now I give it to her rough. :-) I have a very high libido now. I am very motivated to do tons of stuff. I am very productive. I switched gyms and lift weights 5 nights a week. I have lost at least 2 inches of belly fat but gained 10 pounds of muscle. I lift the most heavy weights I have ever lifted. People I know say "have you been working out?" or "are you on steroids or something?". That is funny. All of my other blood levels are well within limits. Good and bad cholesterol, everything. No more headaches. I am still tired most of the time but it is because I do so much now.

Let me just clear up that besides Testosterone Cyp. 100mL per week, I am also taking the following supplements:
ACG3 for pre workout
NO3 nitric oxide for pre workout
AfterGlow for post workout
EAS protein 100+ grams per day
Men's health one a day vitamin
Omega 3 2000/day
Vitamin D 2000u/day
UltimateFlora GI cleanse 5billion/day

So as far as side effects, I started noticing little clusters of bumps on my arms near my triceps, on my shoulders, back and chest. I am not sure if it is acne because it doesn't look as bad as when I Google "acne". I have been sweating a lot and my skin feels a little more oily than usual??? Can anybody relate to the bumps? Is it from the testosterone or is it from something else from the list above?

Can you please post any non-silly responses?

Thank you everybody, glad to be here. First post of many to come.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Sounds like a great TRT story. Congrats.

Not sure about your bumps, but I have considerably more acne on my back, chest and shoulders now then before starting TRT. My skin is more oily as well. I wash my face and rinse off my shoulders every night before bed. No big deal. 

Welcome to the forum!

----------


## mcv50

Thanks JohhnyVegas. Maybe you can also help me with a couple more questions... 

1. How long should I inject? Every week for the rest of my life or should I cycle?
2. If I cycle or decide to discontinue injecting, is Testosterone something I have to ween off of?

Thanks,
Mark

----------


## JohnnyVegas

You have effectively brought your levels up to a high-normal. It is more like TRT than a cycle, so you should do it for life. I am on 200mg/wk Test Cyp and will be doing it forever. Your body's natural production was almost shut down, and will probably shut down completely after couple of weeks of injecting Test. So, your Test levels will go back down (or go even lower than before) if you stop injecting. 

No need to taper your dose down if you stop taking it.

Get blood work done every six months or so and check all your levels. You may eventually need an AI if your E2 (estrogen) gets high. You also may need HCG if you start to have any testicular atrophy (ball shrinkage).

----------

